
NPM fired staff for discussing workplace conditions - chasontherobot
https://gist.github.com/aeschright/8ed09cbc2a4aee00fcb4ad35086d76a6
======
Jasper_
Thread at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19724674](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19724674)

------
nojobs
That is why it's vital to use vpn to avoid being caught by a crazy opressive
boss, fortunately there are a lot of them, cheap and even free ones, like
these for example [https://vpn-review.com/](https://vpn-review.com/) So guys,
don't be lazy and take care.

~~~
bayareanative
That would help anonymous discussions on non-work platforms offsite or on
personal devices.

------
chasontherobot
Found the link via this comment, btw:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20302545](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20302545)

